

Show HN: instaPageRank - instant PageRank checker - stormen
http://www.instapagerank.com

======
booruguru
Dude this is seriously cool. It's dead simple and the page is super clean. I
think if you promote this properly it could be really popular. You could
probably make some decent money putting up affiliate links for web hosting. I
think you should seriously consider building a suite of webmaster tools that
are similarly clean and simple. Also, you should consider using a much shorter
(but descriptive and memorable) name.

~~~
bobusumisu
Second this. Very clean and effective.

Don't know about a name change though; I find it memorable and very
descriptive. Can't really think of an alternate name.

------
stormen
Made this quick little tool today. Uses a host of proxies to avoid getting
caught for spamming Google Toolbar PageRank servers; then we do a live ajax
check towards Google as soon as the user finishes typing one of the 280 (or
so) TLD domains.

